

Should drivers licenses use negative points instead? - churnek
http://followingtherules.com/why-drivers-licenses-should-have-negative-points/

======
drucken
Administrative outweighs psychological in this instance, I imagine. The
convenience of easily being able to set different thresholds and zero points
always meaning no deductions may outweigh anything else.

